# Highschool Guitarist Survey



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

Not sure what section this should be under, so move it if necessary.

I had to do a survey in business class, so I made one for a guitar related business. Anything that says N/A I didn’t get a proper answer for or it didn’t apply to that person. Some answers seem a little outrageous, I guess people didn’t fully understand the question. For example: how much would you pay to get your guitar serviced/setup? (new strings, action, intonation). Some people said $100 dollars lol. 

The questions were as follows:

Gender?
Age?
Job?
Monthly Income?
What is the most you would pay for a guitar repair?
How much would you pay for guitar servicing?
How much would you pay for a custom guitar built exactly to your own specs?
How many guitars do you own?
How long have you been playing?
Self taught or lessons?
Weekly practice time?

Here are the results:










BTW, the 26 year old is not a student lol. Just thought I'd post this to see what people have to say about the results.


----------

